# New Jersey Egress Code Clarification



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

The shortest answer: Resale value. 

In our flips we make every possible room a bedroom by adding a closet and upgrading the window if necessary.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

NJ has a rehab code http://www.state.nj.us/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/pdf_regs/njac_5_23_6.pdf 
So all remodeling or alterations to existing structures must be within this requirements.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Tom M said:


> What did they say Kambrooks? I keep an adminstrative code book for the State. The book modifies the IRC. In this particular section 310 the code reads: Basements, attics with habitable spaces and every sleeping rooms shall have emergency escape...blah blah blah. In NJ they delete "Basements, attics with habital spaces and" So the code is read starting with every sleeping room. They made a point of doing this. If you tell me they modified this locally Im going to throw this subscription out. There is no definition of sleeping room because it can happen anywhere.


BI said it wouldn't pass without proper egress no matter what we "called" it. Didn't cite any code for me though, I didn't press, as I was just happy he returned my call after so long. 

Gonna poke thru what Greg posted, see what I find.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

You see that there makes my blood boil and if I get a chance this week Im going to call the DCA. NJ MAKES A POINT OF DELETING "bASEMENTS from the citation in the IRC for the purpose of not making people have to have this form of Egress if its not a sleeping room. Then you have a local opinion say they dont trust the use of a space. ITS NOT HIS CALL.

Our rehab code says if your changing a window in a new space and its a going to be a sleeping room then you have to bring it to code. Hell you can replace a non compliant bedroom window that doesnt meet the code all day, its only when you change a header that no excuses can be made for bring it up to code. 

It doesnt require you to invest in a job for which you dont need. Specially carving up a block wall & excavating.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Tom M said:


> You see that there makes my blood boil and if I get a chance this week Im going to call the DCA. NJ MAKES A POINT OF DELETING "bASEMENTS from the citation in the IRC for the purpose of not making people have to have this form of Egress if its not a sleeping room. Then you have a local opinion say they dont trust the use of a space. ITS NOT HIS CALL.
> 
> Our rehab code says if your changing a window in a new space and its a going to be a sleeping room then you have to bring it to code. Hell you can replace a non compliant bedroom window that doesnt meet the code all day, its only when you change a header that no excuses can be made for bring it up to code.
> 
> It doesn't require you to invest in a job for which you dont need. Specially carving up a block wall & excavating.


Tom, that is exactly is... I called them about the same thing and they said if you doing a direct replacement of something and the space remains as it was originally since it was built, you don't have to bring anything to the current code.
If you make a new room and you list it as a bedroom, you have to bring everything to the code and meet the egress. 
If you remember a while back it was that is a room had a closet it was automatically considered a bedroom. They changed that in the late 80's or 90's because many houses increased in size and started to have offices, etc. so this kind of fade away.
This why many people now will build a bedroom in the basement and when going for approvals they list as an office and indicate closet as storage space.
As far as Contractors go, we're not liable for that space, because we build it what was indicated on the plans, which is an office- on the other hand if there is a fire and someone gets hurt or worst, homeowner is liable and will be negligent for using that space as a bedroom. Also when selling the house, they cannot advertise that room being a bedroom... must be listed as an office or whatever.

The last house I renovated which was build in 1900's I was doing addition on it, which was less than 25% of the whole structure... I had to meet window egress only in that room, also being 5' from adjoining house, I had to make fire-rated wall assembly only on the addition portion- as egress goes the windows in rest of the bedrooms could stay as it. 
Also the stair railing was only 30" (34" requirement) I didn't have to change that if I left it alone and just did the repairs to it. If I would have removed it, the new railing would have to meet the code.
If I was doing an addition with size over 25% of the whole house, everything would have to be done to the adopted code.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The UCC allows for a larger range for railing hieght as well as 8.25" risers. Which I'm sure you know. The rehab code has multi levels of categorized work with minimal requirements like fireblocking for all efforts. Insulation as well. They use a matrix to determine the triggers for compliance.
Repair: like materials
Renovation: wall coverings extra. Limitations on paneling 
Alteration: modification of a structural or mechanical element. Must meet code.
Additions: must meet new code unless technicaly infeasible. Here I know if the addition is greater than 25% smoke detectors must be hardwired.
I think Im leaving out Rehab/Reconstruction. I never heard of changing other windows for a % of other work being done, but you peaked my interest so I will skim that chapter later.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

It might fall under a life safety issue, which is a gray area the towns can put some of their own rules in. One town I work in has a life safety requirement, no double cylinder deadbolts, hot tub covers must be locked, # of residents per house sf ft ( to eliminate stacking) etc. Similar to some towns requiring roof shingles be recycled and not brought to the dump. Must have receipt from recycle yard in order to get roofing final.

Probably could fight it but would cost too much


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I have some friends in a suburb where they have had a large percentage of "short" immigrants they adopted a 42" opening minimum height of 42" because of historic problems. The emergency respondents do not mind because it is the same size egress window openings but easier to get through and easier for kids to get out.

A local government legislative area can always over-ride a adopted "model code" unless they do not lower the requirements beyond the minimum standards.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

In NJ they can't ( or not supposed to ) do that. That's why we said one phone call to the DCA would solve the issue.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

One family dwelling are designed based on 5 sleeping lodgers. Egress widths, plumbing demand ect.. Its an R-5. More than this capicity it technically goes from IRC to IBC under an R-3 with different rules.


----------

